# Hoping for the best from Natures Garden



## Bama (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe I ordered then read the reviews. I have never ordered from them before but wanted to try their FO since a lot of people mention them. I ordered OMH and it seemed to have good reviews but the Rice Petal and Shea had all bad reviews.
I ordered their Sandlewood too and it didn't get a good review.
I ordered Sun your Buns and didn't see a review but the Butt naked didn't have a good review either.
Have any of you tried these from them and they turned out good and had lassting Fragrance?
I just hate to waste money but it won't be the first time.
All the reviews I read on Rice petal said it accelerated too.
Give me some hope if you can


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 29, 2011)

I've ordered from them before but none of the scents you mentioned.  

The ones I have I found them to be a little weak and I have to use the max. Except for the White Tea and it's really strong.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jul 29, 2011)

I've tried OMH and did NOT like it.

Also tried Butt Naked...and it's one of my favorites.  And I got Asian Sandlewood, also liked it.

I've used lots of FOs from NG, but not very many from other suppliers.  So, I don't have much to compare.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2011)

I've used a few  of their FO's with no problems. The exception was Rice Petal and Shea which faded to almost nothing.


----------



## Bama (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks I will try and make the FO to the max. I ordered the Rice petal because I had used a Rice Flower and Shame I got somewhere and threw the bottle away which I wish I hadn't so I could tell where i ordered it from . It is Divine still after three months. I may have ordered it from Scent Works or Candlepro. I try to keep the empty bottles of the ones I really love.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't soaped any of those but I am having trouble keeping up with the demand of Dragons blood!!!! It is beautiful soaped . Going to try loving spell this week so will post results if you like :0)


----------



## Bama (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes that would be nice. I had someone send me a bar of DragonsBlood they made and maybe they used to much FO but I had to put it out of the house as it nauseated me to smell it. They didn't get it from  NG though. I think they got it from BB. They sent me a large bottle of  Morrcocan Fig because they didn't like the smell just sniffing the bottle. I think it smells good and am soaping with it tomorrow. It is from BB


----------



## DMCC (Jul 30, 2011)

I've used a few from NG including OMH.  I was using WSP OMH before and the NG didn't seem quite as strong OOB as WSP. The NG OMH has more of a sweetness to it, but it's not bad. Very similiar, IMO.  I soaped the NG OMG and the bars turned out very nice.  Leaves a nice scent on the skin, as well. I really like strong FOs.  I used 1 oz pp. 

So, the FOs that I have orderd from NG have been good.  I read all the user reviews on their site, this forum and Soap Scent Review before I buy. I have a long list of others that I will be purchasing from NG.  So far I've been pleased.  HTH


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 31, 2011)

I am hoping to soap the Black type tomorrow and fingers crossed its a goodie as Royal Aromatics as they were many moons ago sold an amazing dupe of this fragrance, I still have people asking after it all these years later so would be great to find another good dupe :0)


----------



## Bama (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my order from NG today. I hope I am more impressed when I soap with them than when I just smelled them in the bottles. They don't seem as strong as FO I have gotten from  CandleScience, Scentworks, SOS and BB. I am going to try some of them out on Thurs.
CandleScience seems to have the best Prices I have seen on FO. When I bought from them someone on here shared that they were having a sale and I 1 oz bottles of FO for 99 cents each and you could by three of each kind.  I don't think I have tried one I didn't like. There regular price is just 1.99 per oz.  I think I will shop with them again. Their Drakkar was really good.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been pretty pleased with most of my NG fragrances.   The only one you mentioned that I've soaped is Butt Naked.  I really love it.  It does discolor.  I'm sorry, but I don't have experience with any of the others you mentioned.

BTW, I don't know what you are using your FOs for, but just to point out to everyone.  CS's Drakkar is not body safe.  That's a bummer, because I'm always looking for new FOs to make soap for hubby.


----------



## Bama (Aug 3, 2011)

Nancy you are so right about the Drakkar. I thought I had looked at every FO to make sure I got the body safe. No wonder it smelled so good. Well it is all used up with no ill effect. I bought another Drakkar from another company and didn't like it nearly as well. Thank you for noticing for me   
The Butt naked I used originally in a salt bar I really like soaped. It didn't discolor at all. I need to see where I got it from. I think I got it from SOS
I threw that empty bottle out before I started saving the ones I liked so I could see where I got them from.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ive alwayas been really happy with ng, I just bought rice petal/shea, i adore the drakkar I got from them, love "angel" i bought omh, it does seem light in the bottle, we'll see!


----------



## DMCC (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, I've been using the NG OMH soap and I'm sad to report that it has morphed and now has a bad play-dough smell.  When smelling the bars you don't really notice it, but when they get wet it morphs terribly. As I stated above, the fragrance is lighter than WSP to begin with, but I remained optimistic.  I'm quite disappointed, as I made a 12 bar batch with this.  I was really hoping this would be a winner for me based on the site reviews and all.  

I truly prefer complex FOs with a lot of depth.  I've used their Pink Sugar in CP and lotion, but it's the only Pink Sugar I've used, so I have nothing to compare it to. I still have some others I want to try from NG.  I'm not giving up yet.  :?


----------



## Bama (Aug 14, 2011)

You know I am old crazy and very forgetful. I was looking for Candlepro.com where I got my Orange Blossom FO. that I love and the Drakkar. I thought I got the Drakkar from another place. Come to find out they kept sending me to NG everytime I googled. I have apparently bought from them in the past and thought it was candlepro. So I do have FO that I like from them,. The Orange Blossom is a favorite of mine. Their Drakkar too. You just have to use enough of The FO to count.

I hope my OMH turns out good and not like play dough. It smells just like oatmeal right now after two weeks.  I had soaped with a oatmeal honey FO from Aztec and it smelled so good for about three weeks and now the scent is fading. Trial and error. I am trying to make small batches when I don't know how it last or works. I am saving the bottles of the ones I like so I can order again.


----------



## dcornett (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with ng, but I haven't used any of the oils you mentioned...sorry.


----------



## scouter139 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bama...Nature's Garden is CandlePro


----------



## Bama (Aug 19, 2011)

Soaped with French Lavender today and it behaved well and smells wonderful. I added a little of their Vanilla Lavender to it.
Also Soaped with Ylang Ginger and did not A but turned the batter yellow. I already had some activated charcoal mixed to make a black and white swirl but when the it so suddenly turned yellow I just added the charcoal to a bit and made black and yellow. Will see how it turns out. It does smell good


----------

